# Look who I get daily updates on



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So cute.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

What a cute fluff ball to get updates on through the lens of a child.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My niece is 20, I ask her for my daily Dobby, she sends lively pic of her girl


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Awwe. so cute!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dobby is lovely, and she has already come a long way 💗.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a honey!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Lovely cute kitty


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dobby is adorable, I am happy the my niece finally got her long desired cat and is taking the raising over her feline buddy seriously


----------

